
NextRadio App now utilizes built-in FM Radio chips in over 200 Android devices - DrScump
http://nextradioapp.com/supported-devices/
======
DrScump
... including the Samsung Galaxy S7. The submittal link is the device roster;
here[0] is an article about Samsung joining the fray.

I just installed it on my Galaxy S7, and I'm _very_ impressed so far. The only
permission it prompted me for is location (which I disable anyway), but you
can Deny that -- it then prompts you for zipcode.

It gives you a menu of FM stations in your area (with some odd duplication and
some confusion of icons) from which you can build a favorites list.

It also has a "Basic Tuner" mode so you can tune like a regular digital tuner.
This is valuable if you want a station not in their menu (my own immediate
need for this is for the low-power FM transmitters for TVs at the gym).

You can select "FM Only" mode to completely avoid streaming and use only the
FM tuner (to save mobile data).

I have no affiliation with these people; I was completely unaware that the
long-present but unusable FM chip was being liberated at all until 15 minutes
ago. My last Android with usable FM was my old HTC from 7 years ago.

[0] [http://www.androidpolice.com/2018/01/10/samsung-
smartphones-...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2018/01/10/samsung-smartphones-
will-fm-chip-enabled-us-canada-partnership-nextradio/)

